# Dar uma de joäo sem braço



## bobkuspe

Alguém saberia o equivalente em ESPANHOL de dar uma de joäo sem braço?

E, quanto à ruptura do contrato, a Petrobras não pode *dar uma de joão sem braço* - como vem fazendo ao dizer que não existe contrato. 

Um abraço

Bob


----------



## Vanda

Bob, vamos combinar de vez: para perguntas sobre o espanhol o fórum é este: POrt/Español!


----------



## amistad2008

bobkuspe said:


> Alguém saberia o equivalente em ESPANHOL de dar uma de joäo sem braço?
> 
> E, quanto à ruptura do contrato, a Petrobras não pode *dar uma de joão sem braço* - como vem fazendo ao dizer que não existe contrato.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Bob


 
Neste exato momento, só me lembro de "hacerse el leso/ hacerse la lesa", mas acredito que alguém lembre de outras expressões melhores.


----------



## bobkuspe

Muito obrigado, Vanda!

Um abraçáo

Bob


----------



## Juventude

De la película "Como agua para Chocolate" de México:

HACERSE LA MOSQUITA MUERTA 

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

A coitada da Vanda esqueceu-se de dar sua acostumada explicação da expressão brasileira, com o barulho do foro correto/forro incorreto. Pelo que entendi dos post de Amizadinha e Juventude, a expressão que procura o Bob é: *hacerse el loco.*

_Y, en cuanto a la ruptura del contrato, PB no puede hacerse la loca - como viene haciendo al decir que no existe tal contrato._

Abraços.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Juventude said:


> De la película "Como agua para Chocolate" de México:
> 
> HACERSE LA MOSQUITA MUERTA
> 
> Saludos



A expressão mosca morta também existe em português.

E sobre João-sem-braço leiam mais aqui.

Un saludo


----------



## Mangato

Hacer como que no va conmigo


----------



## bobkuspe

Fazer-se de mosca morta, também existe em Português?

Bob


----------



## argentinodebsas

Me parece que _dar uma de joão sem braço_ equivale a _hacerse el distraído_*. *En la Argentina también existe y es de uso común la expresión _hacerse el boludo_.


----------



## Mangato

Aquí también se dice   *hacerse el sueco.* El origen no lo sé


----------



## Juventude

Conozco bastante bien a los suecos... ellos son muy callados... creo que de esto viene.
Saludos,
Eduardo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Aquí también se dice *hacerse el sueco.* El origen no lo sé


 


Juventude said:


> Conozco bastante bien a los suecos... ellos son muy callados... creo que de esto viene.
> Saludos,
> Eduardo


 
Miren aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=412409

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

bobkuspe said:


> Alguém saberia o equivalente em ESPANHOL de dar uma de joäo sem braço?
> 
> E, quanto à ruptura do contrato, a Petrobras não pode *dar uma de joão sem braço* - como vem fazendo ao dizer que não existe contrato.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Bob


 
Hacerse el del otro viernes...


----------



## Zamot

bobkuspe said:


> Fazer-se de mosca morta, também existe em Português?
> 
> Bob



Sim. Pelo menos em Portugal! Mas não com o mesmo sentido de "dar uma de joão sem braço" mas sim como sinónimo de pessoa sem graça, apagada, sonsa.

Eu traduziria "dar uma de joão sem braço" por "hacer uno de orejas de mercader" (= Darse por desentendido, hacer que no oye), ou seja, "fazer ouvidos de mercador" que também se usa em Portugal, exactamente com o mesmo significado.


----------



## Orxeira

No meu entender a expressão espanhola que reflete mais fidedignamente o sentido de "dar uma de João sem braço" é "haceres el sueco". a propósito esse sueco nada tem a ver com os moradores do país nórdico, mas sim com zueco= soco (tamanco).
gostava me esclarecessem outra questão, a expressão "dar uma de João sem braço" é usada apenas no brasil ou também em Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

Orxeira said:


> gostava me esclarecessem outra questão, a expressão "dar uma de João sem braço" é usada apenas no brasil ou também em Portugal?



Conheço todas as outras citadas, mas esta nunca ouvi.


----------



## metaphrastes

Em Portugal, pode dizer-se _"fazer-se de parvo, passar-se por parvo". _No Brasil, talvez _fazer-se de bobo. _Ou ainda, nos dois lados, _fazer-se desentendido._


----------



## Orxeira

metaphrastes said:


> Em Portugal, pode dizer-se _"fazer-se de parvo, passar-se por parvo". _No Brasil, talvez _fazer-se de bobo. _Ou ainda, nos dois lados, _fazer-se desentendido._


 
obrigado pela achega. saiba que "fazer-se de parvo" (facer o parvo ou facer o tonto) é também 100% galega


----------



## zema

Por aquí _"hacerse el sota"_, que es nuestra versión de _"hacerse el sueco"_.


----------



## Guigo

Atenção que "João sem braço" implica uma certa malícia, uma dose da famosa esperteza, algo de canalhice mesmo. Já "mosca morta", aqui no Brasil, refere-se a uma pessoa apagada, sem brilho, sem graça.


----------



## Carfer

[QUOTE="Guigo, post: 16880064, member: 306348" Já "mosca morta", aqui no Brasil, refere-se a uma pessoa apagada, sem brilho, sem graça.[/QUOTE]

Em Portugal também.


----------



## zema

Guigo said:


> Atenção que "João sem braço" implica uma certa malícia, uma dose da famosa esperteza, algo de canalhice mesmo. Já "mosca morta", aqui no Brasil, refere-se a uma pessoa apagada, sem brilho, sem graça.


Para traducir una frase como la de bobkuspe yo elegiría por ahora _“hacerse el distraído”_ o _"hacerse el desentendido",_ porque creo que se van a entender en todas partes; _“hacerse la mosca muerta”_ no encajaría bien en ese caso, porque tiene que ver más con una forma de ser, no con un comportamiento puntual.

Pero creo que no se trata exactamente de un problema de malicia, sino más bien de que “mosca morta” y “mosca/mosquita muerta” son falsos amigos, o al menos falsos amigos parciales. Si tomamos la definición de “mosca morta” del Priberam, por los comentarios de los lusófonos se nota que en portugués prevalece la acepción 1. En español prevalece la acepción 2.

*mosca-morta*
_substantivo de dois géneros_

1. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Indivíduo apático, sem préstimo ou sem iniciativa. = ATADO, LESMA, PAPA-AÇORDA ≠ DESPACHADO

2. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Pessoa dissimulada que, com aparências de inocente e inofensiva, faz o mal que pode. = MANHOSO, SONSO

Sinónimo Geral: MOSQUINHA-MORTA
Plural: moscas-mortas.
*"mosca-morta"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Significado / definição de mosca-morta no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 09-06-2017].


----------



## C. Herrera

Guigo said:


> Atenção que "João sem braço" implica uma certa malícia, uma dose da famosa esperteza, algo de canalhice mesmo. Já "mosca morta", aqui no Brasil, refere-se a uma pessoa apagada, sem brilho, sem graça.


 Isso mesmo, aqui jõao sem braço é uma pessoa que está usando de esperteza/malícia pra ganhar algo ou espaçar de alguma sutuação


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

E "Dar uma de João-_com_-braço"?

Significaria "Fazer-se de entendido ou não se passar por bobo e, ainda assim, sem tirar proveito ou vantagem nenhuma de uma situação nem em benefício próprio; encarar um problema; cumprir com o prometido e 'fazer a sua parte'"?

João: "José, você realmente _deu uma de João-com-braço_. Meus parabéns! Você conseguiu tapar o vazamento do açude com um braço e, com o outro, cimentar o vazamento".
José: "Obrigado. Mas, da próxima vez, _darei uma de João-com-perna_, caso perca os braços".

Claro, trata-se de um diálogo hipotético, mas, com ou sem a _razonite_ de que padeço gravemente, tudo nessa vida pode acontecer.


----------



## C. Herrera

Marcio_Osorio said:


> E "Dar uma de João-_com_-braço"?
> 
> Significaria "Fazer-se de entendido ou não se passar por bobo e, ainda assim, sem tirar proveito ou vantagem nenhuma de uma situação nem em benefício próprio; encarar um problema; cumprir com o prometido e 'fazer a sua parte'"?
> 
> João: "José, você realmente _deu uma de João-com-braço_. Meus parabéns! Você conseguiu tapar o vazamento do açude com um braço e, com o outro, cimentar o vazamento".
> José: "Obrigado. Mas, da próxima vez, _darei uma de João-com-perna_, caso perca os braços".
> 
> Claro, trata-se de um diálogo hipotético, mas, com ou sem a _razonite_ de que padeço gravemente, tudo nessa vida pode acontecer.


Essas expressões não existem.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

C. Herrera said:


> Essas expressões não existem.


Não? Mas pense bem, elas poderiam existir a partir do momento em que nós  (você, eu e todos os falantes de português) as criamos; para cada expressão idiomática há uma contra-expressão que vem, de fato, enriquecer a língua, não a língua com a qual damos nos dentes, tampouco os dentes com os quais damos nela.

Por exemplo, em "Fulano lavou a jega", não poderíamos ter "Fulano sujou a jega"? Bem, acho que precisamos criar um tópico sobre isso no fórum Português (Portuguese).


----------

